# [S]Kernel Modul beim Laden automatisch Parameter übergeben

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Netzwerkkontroller von NVIDIA(MCP55 Rev.2). Leider läuft dieser nicht richtig mit dem Modul forcedeth.

Deshalb mache ich in der Konsole folgendes:

rmmod forcedeth

modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Wie kann man das automatisch beim Systemstart machen?

Was bedeuten diese 2 Parameter eigentlich?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Jan 18, 2010 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Also, für das Modul ipt_recent beispielsweise habe ich das hier :

```
n22 /etc # cat modprobe.d/ipt_recent.conf

options ipt_recent ip_list_tot=1000

```

----------

## Tinitus

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Also, für das Modul ipt_recent beispielsweise habe ich das hier :
> 
> ```
> n22 /etc # cat modprobe.d/ipt_recent.conf
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

habe gerade auch was probiert wwas geht..

nano /etc/modprobe.conf 

```

options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0

```

Danke noch mal...

----------

## Finswimmer

```
### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in ./etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

#

```

Das ist der Anfang der Datei, die du editiert hast.

Diese Datei wird automatisch von update-modules erzeugt.

Lege alse in /etc/modprobe.d eine Datei mit dem Namen deines Modules und den Optionen darin an, sonst wirst du das Problem in naher Zukunft wieder haben.

Tobi

----------

